# Push ups too much???



## rookie325 (May 29, 2008)

Hey guys,
Ive been training for a couple of months now, and have seen pretty good gains, which im pumped about.  Ive been doing pushups daily in addition to my lifting routine, but was just told this was hurting my chest development because I was overtraining. Any truth to this? I don't see a whole lot of harm in doing pushups, but Im still a newb.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2008)

Depending on a lot of factors (intensity, volume, etc.), it could absolutely be hindering the development of your chest.

What's the point of doing push-ups everyday?  

To get a pump, so you look good for the ladies?


----------



## KelJu (May 29, 2008)

Push-ups are not optimal for growth. I would stop doing them if I were you.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 29, 2008)

push-ups are a great to warm up the chest.  Other than that drop them.


----------



## rookie325 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll quit doing em. haha and no, not to get a pump for the ladies just figured a little extra couldn't hurt but guess I was wrong.


----------



## UFC rocks (May 30, 2008)

rookie325 said:


> Thanks guys, I'll quit doing em. haha and no, not to get a pump for the ladies just figured a little extra couldn't hurt but guess I was wrong.



i wouldnt quiet doing them, they are good just not every day. i do them for warm ups for my chest and to finish off aswell, there good, just not every day.


----------



## rookie325 (May 30, 2008)

yeah thats what i meant. i end my chest workout with two sets of decline pushups to failure and warm up with em too


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 30, 2008)

You sound like this guy I go to the gym with except you listen to reason and other opinions.

This guy does 100+ pushups a day after working out as well as 100+ situps. I told him how bad at is and he didnt listen so I called him a retard. This guy has so much problem. He makes fun of me because "I follow internet stuff"...

But yea, Push ups arent that great. I used to them but they arent really any point, I can warm with other things.


----------



## goob (May 30, 2008)

Do them weighted.  Pretty effective.


----------



## UFC rocks (May 30, 2008)

goob said:


> Do them weighted.  Pretty effective.



do you mean putting weight plates on your upper back. i heard that is bad for the lower back, is it?


----------



## goob (May 30, 2008)

UFC rocks said:


> do you mean putting weight plates on your upper back. i heard that is bad for the lower back, is it?


 
Not sure, but I can't see how as it will strengthen your core. Strong core muscles mean less chance of back problems.  So by that logic, then no.

Get a spotter to put the weight on your back. Otherwise, just shimmy the plate onto your back and go for it. You'll look strange to the standard gym go-er, but who the fuck cares?

They do work well.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 30, 2008)

I do  I want to look and giggle. 

Just playing. Weighted are nice.


----------



## chilco (May 30, 2008)

Push ups are awesome and you can take it to the bank young man!
In fact I see so many underdeveloped pecs in the gym I'd be wary of advice received.
Granted...... if your looking for optimal power on bench presses or other benching movements I'd lay back a little, but for a newbie they're great for flushing the muscle with alot of blood and adding some nice shape and even some size.
I will go one futher. they're probably one of the most underutilized old time exercises these days. Done between two boxes set a little wider than shoulder width they're awesome!
They go in the arsenal of BP's, inclines, dips, flies, and push-ups.
But of course there will be "know it all's" that will disagree. 
Stay strong and stay clean.


----------



## kiko (May 30, 2008)

goob said:


> Get a spotter to put the weight on your back. Otherwise, just shimmy the plate onto your back and go for it. You'll look strange to the standard gym go-er, but who the fuck cares?
> 
> They do work well.



A back pack will keep the plate(s) on your upper/middle back area.


----------



## UFC rocks (May 30, 2008)

just make sure you do them nice and slowly and with good form. i can blast out 50 fast reps if i want, which would be useless. but if i do them nice and slow, and pause at the bottom to get a good stretch and squeeze at the top, then i get done in with 20 reps. although fast reps can be good, if you are training for exploseive power. but for building muscle go for the slow ones.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 30, 2008)

goob said:


> Not sure, but I can't see how as it will strengthen your core. Strong core muscles mean less chance of back problems.  So by that logic, then no.
> 
> Get a spotter to put the weight on your back. Otherwise, just shimmy the plate onto your back and go for it. You'll look strange to the standard gym go-er, but who the fuck cares?
> 
> They do work well.



    I used to do this when I din't have access to a gym, I use to get my gf on my back and do like 6 sets of 10 reps. anyway Goob is right, they work well. They give you great size.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Jun 2, 2008)

I do 3x12 after my chest workout.

I once saw this guy in the gym doing pushups while holding 10lbs dumbbells.  He would go down then on the way up he would lift one arm up and kind of doing a fly with the weigh then back down and on the up swing doing the other side.  looked hard.


----------



## thewicked (Jun 2, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> push-ups are a great to warm up the chest.  Other than that drop them.



that's pretty much my take on them too or you could do them "supersetted" between chest exercise sets if you're pressed for time.


----------

